# A nice bass off the lizard...



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Me and Bassmasterson did some fishing today in this nasty weather. Managed to catch 3 bass on the lizard. This was the biggest fish of the day.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go Bigruss. I snuck down to the local fishin hole inbetween rain, and caught one about like that on a texas rigged ring worm. Have you tried a weighted worm hook? It may get hung up less in the grass bank fishing. I like 1/8oz.

<TABLE class=detailTop cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *surfstryker (3/26/2009)*Way to go Bigruss. I snuck down to the local fishin hole inbetween rain, and caught one about like that on a texas rigged ring worm. Have you tried a weighted worm hook? It may get hung up less in the grass bank fishing. I like 1/8oz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I haven't tried those yet surkstryker but I will probably give it a try. You said you caught your bass on a Texas rigged Ring Worm... Is that another soft plastic lure?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I said texas rig, but it was a weighted hook with ring worm like this.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

AHHH ok I seen those before never used one though. Do those work better than the regular trick worm?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Its not a trick worm(weightless) I use it with weight. I cant say its better than any others, but it caught my only fish today.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

k thanks. I'll give it a try


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

nice fish rus. we need to get out there when the weather improves


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good catch dude! The weather was terrible today, but a good time to fish. Wish I was there. I'll send you a PM this weekend to see what's up...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I caught a couple on topwater this afternoon, it was fun


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Kenny just send me a pm and hopefully we can get up with Troy and bassmasterson and do some fishing. The weather looks like it's going to be crappy all weekend. We actually fished some lake on the way back home from Bass Pro Shops in Spansih Fort today. BassMasterSon caught a pregnant shell cracker on a trick worm and that was it. A neighbor came out and talked to us and said there were no Large Mouth bass in the lake and that there was only small mouth bass. I never caught a small mouth before... Freespool what top water lures do you suggest? The only one I ever used was a frog so far.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Frogs are about all I use too. Sometimes a buzzbait


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

zara baby spook is a great topwater lure also other like it that walk the dog on top can be effective when the water is warm


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea some other people suggested the zara spooks also. I need to try them out. I been having a lot of luck on soft plastics and find it hard to switch it up lol. I been trying this lure called snagless sally I haven't had any luck on it so far but I am determined to get one on it.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *bigruss (3/28/2009)*Yea some other people suggested the zara spooks also. I need to try them out. I been having a lot of luck on soft plastics and find it hard to switch it up lol. I been trying this lure called snagless sally I haven't had any luck on it so far but I am determined to get one on it.


never had much luck with these in ponds but this is a go to bait for me on the rivers, especially with a pork rine trailer.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

What does it mean when you say trailer? Is it something else I need to put on the hook?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

all a trailer foes to a spinnerbait is add some bulk and size to it. do a search for trailers and you will find trailer hooks hints and plastics to use on the bait. sometiumes it makes a difference and other times it dont. i would read up on spinnerbaits becasue there are alot of things to knowabout them like blades to use when and where, trailers, colors, techniques,etc... i use a pork trailer that is made by manns i think for the snagless sallies but that is about the only one i use. hope this helps. the one advice i can give for the spinnerbait is always change speeds while reeling it in. never stay at the same speed throughout hte retrieve.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

The Snagless Sally is a great spinner bait. I've caught several on them...Black/White with gold blades is my favorite. It's a pretty bulky lure in itself and i never tried it with a trailer.


----------

